# Help Me Please!



## Kingy (22/10/06)

:unsure: Hi ive just done my first ever brew,i have a few problems.Im doing a fresh premixed wort.Thats fermenting now i think lol.
Problems i have are:
I didnt let the iodopher sanitiser completely dry as i did not know this,and was wondering is that going to affect the finished product and is it safe to drink.Also when its time to bottle and i add sugar, do i shake the bottles once capped,before i let them sit.And do i stir the wort before bottling.
How did other peoples first brew turn out?
i think whatever mine turns out to be like im still gunna drink it coz its my brew  
cheers kingveebee 
p.s this forum is a big help except for my questions outlined,im hooked allready a nd ive just started


----------



## Pumpy (22/10/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> :unsure: Hi ive just done my first ever brew,i have a few problems.Im doing a fresh premixed wort.Thats fermenting now i think lol.
> Problems i have are:
> I didnt let the iodopher sanitiser completely dry as i did not know this,and was wondering is that going to affect the finished product and is it safe to drink.Also when its time to bottle and i add sugar, do i shake the bottles once capped,before i let them sit.And do i stir the wort before bottling.
> How did other peoples first brew turn out?
> ...




KVB

As you say "i think whatever mine turns out to be like im still gunna drink it coz its my brew  " 

If you are going to drink it anyway ,I dont think in the small quantity in your fermenter it will hurt you , 

regarding bottling dont shake your bottlesleave until the the next day the sugar will be dissolved just gently turn the bottle up and down to disperse the now liquid sugar shaking the bottle hard may oxidise your beer .

If you are using a fresh wort kit it will turn out great .

if you are using the malt extract you add sugar too , I have tasted some good ones but some shockers too 

either way just make sure you havea good yeast and try to control the fermentation temperature at around 18C and you will get good results .

If things dont quite work out as you planned dont give up easily there are some skills with brewing good beer which you will soon learn .


Pumpy


----------



## pint of lager (22/10/06)

Hi KingVB,

You can tell if your wort is fermenting ok, it will have a foam/scum on the top and there will be movement in the airlock if the fermener is sealed up. Don't worry so much about the airlock, so long as there is scum or foam, it is working.

So long as you mixed the iodophor up at the correct concentration, then let it drain away, it is not necessary to let it dry completely. Yes, the finished product is safe to drink.

Don't stir the wort before bottling, there will be yeast and sediment at the bottom of the fermenter, the less of this that makes it intothe bottles the better. A little bit is ok, lots is bad.

Don't worry about shaking the bottles to dissolve the bottling sugar. Add the sugar first, then bottle using the bottling valve/tube. Most of the sugar will dissolve immediately, the rest will dissolve over the next day or so.

Your beer will turn out fine, just be careful with your cleanliness and keep the fermentation at the right temp, 20 deg for an ale is ideal.

Make sure, if you haven't already found it, to read the new brewer FAQ pinned to the top of the kit and kilo forum.


----------



## Kingy (22/10/06)

yea thx a lot i have a fair understanding now and the FAQ section was a great help.Actually this site is a huge help. :beerbang: 
Very informative.I can only learn from experience and mistakes.I dunno why i didnt start years ago.
Time to continue transforming my shed.
I hope my brew turns out good that way my mates might follow me and take up this hobby.Then we can do swapsies  thx a heap, kingveebee


----------



## Pumpy (22/10/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> yea thx a lot i have a fair understanding now and the FAQ section was a great help.Actually this site is a huge help. :beerbang:
> Very informative.I can only learn from experience and mistakes.I dunno why i didnt start years ago.
> Time to continue transforming my shed.
> I hope my brew turns out good that way my mates might follow me and take up this hobby.Then we can do swapsies  thx a heap, kingveebee



No worries KVB dont forget to put which state you are in 

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (22/10/06)

KVB some short but good tips.

1. Use a good yeast, dry or liquid, one which suits the style you are brewing.

2. Ferment ales at as close to 19c as you can achieve to keep down production of unwanted esters (flavours) by the yeast fermenting your wort.

3. Rack the fermenting wort off the dropped out yeast after 7 days into another vessel (fermenter) leaving behind spent yeast and trub on the bottom of the primary fermenter.

4. Once fermentation has ceased (similar hydrometer reading 3 days in a row) either keg or if bottling bulk prime your beer. (search Bulk Priming).

5 Give your beer time to mature, at least 4 weeks in the bottle.

Pretty sure Iodophor is a no rinse sanitizer, I use phos acid. Of course your beer will be good, if you think it could have been better, then have another go. The beer will improve and you will become a better brewer, there is always help at hand here.


----------



## Kingy (26/10/06)

Thx pumpy & screwtop. Everythings happening just fine and confident of a good brew  
Being new to this and wanting to make a better beer allready :lol: this is what ive been quoted for a keg system does this sound good.Or did they see me coming from a mile away?
2x18.5 litre reco kegs
1x2 dial regulater with line coupling
1x gas disconnect and clamp
1x beer disconnect and clamp
2 metres gas line
2 metres beer line
1 tru-flo beer tap and coupling,or
1x beer gun
$395 

also 

Carbon dioxide cylinders full 6.8 kg 
$299

refills on a swap and go basis @ $45


----------



## Screwtop (26/10/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> Thx pumpy & screwtop. Everythings happening just fine and confident of a good brew
> Being new to this and wanting to make a better beer allready :lol: this is what ive been quoted for a keg system does this sound good.Or did they see me coming from a mile away?
> 2x18.5 litre reco kegs
> 1x2 dial regulater with line coupling
> ...



I reckon this is fair, could do a little better by checking out some of the suppliers on here but add in freight and your pretty close. Onya KVB get too it, kegged beer is a big improvement.


----------



## poppa joe (26/10/06)

KVB...
RELAX go to .......bayareamashers.com
All info on iodophur there.....
PJ


----------



## woftam (28/10/06)

I got my keg setup for $350 with tubing from fermenter to keg, so sounds pretty good.
only problem was it came with cheap disconnects.

I also use a BOC co2 10kg cylinder @just under $100 per year (came full) and around $38 for swap which i havn't needed to do yet. but i think i brought this cause i didn't have the $300 odd at the time for my own.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/10/06)

Welcome and congratulations KVB!

Looks like you've been given very good advice above. Re your keg purchashing, I'd be getting it all from Ross at Craftbrewer. It'll be cheaper and give you far superior equipment such as Micromatic regulator and John Guest Quick Disconnect fittings (no clamps!) Here's what you'd pay...

2x18.5 litre reco kegs = $120
1x2 dial regulater with line coupling =$77 (or $97 for the Micromatic)
1x gas disconnect and clamp = $11.90 (MFL fitting)
1x beer disconnect and clamp = $11.90 (MFL fitting)
2 metres gas line = $4
2 metres beer line = $4

So far this is $229

As for the beer gun, I wouldn't buy it to start with. Instead I would buy 2 Bronco Faucet and Hoses. This means you won't need the beer line above and you can drink from both kegs. These taps are $14.90 each so add $30 to the above and you're now at $259. Add $23 for John Guest fittings (2 female adaptors and one T-Peice)

This gets you to $282 (a saving of over a hundred dollars) and you have gas going to and beer coming out of both kegs using top fittings.

The above doesn't include postage but I'll have a guess at $20.

Been meaning to do that exercise for a while now! You can check out Craftbrewer here A bit of what you pay goes towards running AHB too which is good.

You'll love the kegging too. It's alot easier filling one big bottle than 30 little ones!

Look forward to hearing how you go!

Cheers
PP


----------



## Uncle Fester (29/10/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> Very informative.I can only learn from experience and mistakes.I dunno why i didnt start years ago.



The biggest advantage of this forum is that the posters are a good bunch of friendly people, and as a result you can learn a hell of a lot from their mistakes!


Welcome to the forum, and good luck with your brewing.

If you think you are hooked now, wait for a few months and have another look!


Fester.


----------



## Kingy (30/10/06)

Bottled my 1st brew this morning (had a middy straight from the fermenter) :beerbang: i had to try it.
i left about 1 and half litres in the bottom of fermenter because it was looking a bit dirty. :unsure: 
What do others do? Do yaz bottle the whole lot? 
Picking up another esb freshy tomorrow just so the beer flows over xmas.
also thx everone especially Ross for help with the kegging system.As soon as i get a fridge sorted youll be the first to be hearing from me.Your website is awesome.
p.s my fiancee says this time next year ill have a beer belly twice what it is now? and i say yea but it will be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## fixa (30/10/06)

Yeah mate, just leave the murky stuff. bottle the rest! well done, welcome to the home brew world!!!! you'll be doing ag's before you know it!


----------



## Kingy (1/11/06)

yea thx mate everything is going well,

i have 1 more question (for this post anyway) 

for priming the bottles i used cane sugar (coles brand) i needed to bottle and i found it in the cupboard,missus hasnt seen it missing yet.

is this ok? will they blow up? they havent yet its only day 2.But im a little scared to start my second brew in the shed because they might blow up while im next to them.
I had a sugar level from the kit that i used,it was a 750ml level.But i bottled half in 750mls and the other half in 800ml bottles .


----------



## Tyred (1/11/06)

From what I've seen it takes more than a couple of days for the bottles to get to the point of exploding.

Anyway, if you used the recommended amount for 750ml (using sugar level) it should be fine. the 800ml might be lower in carbonation but I doubt it. I don't think that 50ml will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Kingy (6/11/06)

hi all i need a little help and im running out of time,

im just about to bottle my 2nd brew another esb fresh wort.On both brews the reading starts at 1091 and finishes on 1011 is this about right? does that mean my beer is going to be around 10% alcohol? plus a little extra for adding the sugar to the bottles.

Also does anyone know anywhere in sydney where i can buy 750ml glass bottles as ive run out and i cant find them anywhere on websites.I cant drink enough in time for my next bottling.

can i use empty 1.5 litre water bottles and if i can do i just add 2 measures of the 750 ml sugar measure tool.Do the plastic bottles change the taste of the beer?


----------



## Slurpdog (6/11/06)

KVB. 1091 for an OG is way too high! Sure you're not reading the hydrometer incorrectly?
You're local HBS should be able to hook you up with some bottles.
Alternatively if you have a local bottle recycling place you could try them for some freebies.
Worst comes to worse you could do a run around your neighbourhood on bottle recycling night for some long necks.


----------



## Screwtop (6/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE, for godsake do yourself a favour and do a search on bulk priming, you don't need stress in your life. 

Think you may have taken your OG reading with hot wort. You need to chill your sample to the calibration temp of your hydrometer, this should be marked on it somewhere. ie. 16c. It's possible to take the temp of the sample and then use a formula to compensate for the temperature differential, do a search on this also.


----------



## Kingy (10/11/06)

hmmmm got a shitload of bottles now thx guys,
one problem just cracked my first beer from my first batch its been bottled 2 weeks.

flat as a tack no fizz what so ever no head,its nice tho` and smooth its very drinkable but no fizz.
any comments?

is it bcoz i used cane sugar?

my second batch just got bottled last night,i bulk primed it into another fermenter with dextrose geez i hope this turns out ok or ill be forever drinking flat beer lol.

the bottle im drinking from was a coopers longy so the lid had to have been sealed properly.

also most of my bottles are carlton 800ml bottles (vb)do the crown seal caps still seal properly?

thx in advance king vb


----------



## Screwtop (10/11/06)

KVB, nothing to do with the type of sugar. Could be:
1. Too little sugar.
2. Too little time in the bottles.
2. Bottles stored in a cold place, slowed down fermentation in the bottle.

My guess, open one in 4 weeks time. And next time BULK PRIME!


----------



## Kingy (11/11/06)

yea cool i bulk primed the second batch(with dextrose instead of coles cane sugar)so hoefully that will turn out ok,all my 1st brew are sitting on 18 degrees and i thought that was spot on,actually i thought the whole brew was gunna be spot on.

ill wait another 2 weeks and see if they get some bubbles in em`

thx mate kingvb


----------



## Screwtop (11/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> yea cool i bulk primed the second batch(with dextrose instead of coles cane sugar)so hoefully that will turn out ok,all my 1st brew are sitting on 18 degrees and i thought that was spot on,actually i thought the whole brew was gunna be spot on.
> 
> ill wait another 2 weeks and see if they get some bubbles in em`
> 
> thx mate kingvb




Good one KVB, they'll be right mate. At 18c they will probably take a couple of weeks longer than normal, also depends on the type of yeast used, some are more agressive than others and some are more tolerant of alcohol, so the time taken to carb, like all things brewing, is dependent upon variables. Go Brew.


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

hi just checked my brews

the first brew has no slurry in the bottom of the bottles should i buy some dextrose and add another level and cap again because the sugar i used from coles is shit.

or wait another week and test another sample.

my 2nd brew i bulk primed with dextrose has the home brew look in the bottom hence why i think i should open and add more sugar to my 1st brew


----------



## barls (13/11/06)

dont worry mate give it a couple of weeks as its still could all be suspended in the beer still at this stage


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

barls said:


> dont worry mate give it a couple of weeks as its still could all be suspended in the beer still at this stage



its been bottled for 2 and half weeks now and still flat with no fizz.

say after 4-6 weeks if therez no change is it ok to add a dextrose sugar level to each bottle and cap again or will this just ruin it.

cheers kingvb


----------



## barls (13/11/06)

hell ive had some that didnt get carbonation till 6 weeks. im sure it will be fine. also i dont get much of a sediment in mine ether. is there a slight hiss when you open the bottles. i wouldnt add more sugar just incase you make bottle bombs


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

yea hiss and a lil bit of steam comes out but pours flat its drinkable and actually went down ok it just just flat


----------



## Screwtop (13/11/06)

Grab yourself a Valium Milkshake KVB. Sugar is sugar, from Coles or wherever, all comes from steam belching mills up here in QLD, or probably South America knowing Coles. Wait


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

i wish i knew where to get valium from i would just chill out and pretend my brew aint there, then in 6 months time id say "oh yeah,my brew!" 
1. The enjoyment of making the brew
2. The very long long time of waiting for it.
3.Well still waiting for it and
4.Looks like xmas (might be ready for xmas day) :beer:


----------



## barls (13/11/06)

ok then give it a little bit more time. i actually find most just get better with age so just be patient


----------



## ant (13/11/06)

KVB - if it's the 2nd week in December, and they're still no good, advance yourself one keg as an early Christmas present (!), rent a gas bottle, whack another brew down, and force carbonate it. Guaranteed to not be flat.

It's either keg or patience - them's the options...


----------



## jeddog (13/11/06)

yeah ive been told to have a Valium Milkshake KVB.... and, tell ya what.


they work :lol: 

patience is a virtue

jeddog


----------



## Kingy (13/11/06)

yea im trying to land a fridge, then im straight on to ross, then its straight into the keg,then through the lips over the toungue look out stomach here it comes :beerbang: 

just gotta work away at my missus this close to christmas to allow me to invest in time saving neccesitys !!

when she gets home im gunna show her some of the setups you guys on here have,she may come round.

ill prolly have to buy her the lounge shes been wanting just so i can get my keg setup hmmmmm.......the joys!!!


----------



## Screwtop (13/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> yea im trying to land a fridge, then im straight on to ross, then its straight into the keg,then through the lips over the toungue look out stomach here it comes :beerbang:
> 
> just gotta work away at my missus this close to christmas to allow me to invest in time saving neccesitys !!
> 
> ...



Hey KVB, explain to the managing director that if you bottle and want to have just one beer, you have to open a tallie which is two beers, then if you want another then your gonna open another tallie which is four beers when you only wanted three etc. etc. If you had a keg you could just pour one. Ya think she'd fall for that.


----------



## Brewtus (13/11/06)

Hey KVB,

At this rate you will have tasted all your beer while still flat. Find something else to focus on, build a brew shed, travel around Australia, invent a new plastic that is perfect as a secondary, study for a BJCP exam, I dunno, anything, just leave your beer alone....one day it will get bubbles or you will have other better beer to drink.

At least you are having fun!!!!


----------



## Kingy (14/11/06)

yea i just done my 3rd brew, and ive forgotten about the other 2. i stashed them away with blankets over them out of view..  

As for the fridge i can feel one coming along very soon.The finances are there just gotta find a decent looking one thats a bargain to please my missus.
She said "dont buy one that looks shitty, it has to fit in with the rest of the furniture. if u gotta spend the $$$ to get one that lasts and it shuts you up for a while then just get one"  

and i said to myself thats what i like to hear even tho i feel just a tad guilty. sometimes i just gotta keep naggin!!! and once again its paid off.


i think she hates me talking about brewing everynight when shes trying to get to sleep.(shes commented a few times) 


cheers kingVB


----------



## Slurpdog (14/11/06)

My Missus doesn't get a choice in what I buy for brewing.
She likes to drink what I brew and so if she wants to keep drinking it she lets me buy what I can afford (within reason of course).


----------



## Kingy (14/11/06)

she doesnt care when and how many brews i do or how long i sit in the shed for. :beer: 
shes only just starting to realise they call a "home brew starters kit" a "starters kit" for a reason lol  
it doesnt stop there, its only the starting kit, of a great and wonderful adventure.


----------



## Screwtop (14/11/06)

KINGVEEBEE said:


> i think she hates me talking about brewing everynight when shes trying to get to sleep.(shes commented a few times)
> 
> 
> cheers kingVB




Geez, now there's something I've never heard before KVB. It does become an obsession doesn't it?


----------



## barls (14/11/06)

welcome to the fold mate you have now learnt the lesson of patience, it is the first of many


----------



## Kingy (25/11/06)

hi all doing a kit and kilo is it better to mix the ingredients at a good boil in a big saucepan before adding to the fermenter or mix them up in the fementer with hot water


----------



## barls (25/11/06)

just mix the kits with hot water as they are pre hopped and you will drive off the oils


----------



## Kingy (7/12/06)

ant said:


> KVB - if it's the 2nd week in December, and they're still no good, advance yourself one keg as an early Christmas present (!), rent a gas bottle, whack another brew down, and force carbonate it. Guaranteed to not be flat.
> 
> It's either keg or patience - them's the options...




Bloody beutiful 

time = everything

amazing the differance, i wish i didnt run out of that batch, i wont be running out no more i got 3 fermenters and i do 2 brews at once so i can get ahead of myself and leave for longer periods and also put some away for even longer periods

alltho the keg setup is coming very soon


----------

